
A Vision of the Open Web - sonicrocketman
https://brianschrader.com/archive/a-vision-of-the-open-web/
======
plugnburn
My vision of the open Web: WebRTC-to-SIP, Web(socket)-to-XMPP gateways, end-
to-end encryption everywhere and the invention of some easy publishing in-
browser protocol in order for everyone (including those on mobiles) being a
server just as easy as being a client.

~~~
sonicrocketman
The WebSocket->XMPP gateway is a great one. Of course encryption. I probably
should have mentioned that, but I was more focused on the data than the
transport.

